# Can Someone Help me ID This Old Metal  Wood Bike?



## jbike (Sep 21, 2010)

I am new on here.  This bike has stumped me for a long time.  I'm not sure what I've got but I know it's pre 1933.  Any info would be great.  

Thank you!


----------



## davekingedits (Sep 21, 2010)

What you've got is a bone-shaker -- there's a Wikipedia article that will tell you a lot more.  It's early (according to Wiki, they were replaced by the penny-farthing in about 1869), it's rare, and it's worth several thousand dollars.  

Congratulations.  It's a wonderful find.

David


----------



## pelletman (Sep 21, 2010)

What you have is a REPRODUCTION boneshaker


----------



## jbike (Sep 21, 2010)

How can you tell a repro from an original?


----------



## jbike (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anyone know who might have built this repro if it is indeed not an original?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd like to see some better pictures of the front and rear forks, but they look like they are made of strap steel, not the wrought iron an original would have.  More pictures of the hubs,cranks, pedals and rims would also help with the ID.


----------



## jbike (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are the detailed pics for the experts to debate on what I have here...

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## jbike (Sep 21, 2010)

*New Detailed Pics Are Now Posted Above.  Original or Repro?  Thanks!*

If it's a repro, who made it?  If it's original, What info can you give me to support your answer?

Thanks to everyone for looking.


----------



## davekingedits (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd be interested in the judgement of the experts as well.  One of the reasons I read this forum is to learn about antique bikes from the feet oe people who know a lot more than me.  This looks like a teachable moment.

David


----------



## OldRider (Sep 21, 2010)

Something about the crank does not sit quite right with me. I'm the farthest thing from an expert that you'll find but shouldn't a bike of this vintage have square head bolts? On the crank I see regular bolts.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 21, 2010)

The crank is welded in picture 4, as is the seatstay in picture 1.  The fork still looks like it it made out of strap steel.  The only welding technique available ca. 1870 was forge or hammer welding, and the parts on this bike were electrically  or gas welded.  Boneshakers were pretty massively constructed- here is a contemporary guide to building one:
http://books.google.com/books?id=CtFq7eTEhm4C&printsec=frontcover&dq=bicycles+and+tricycles&hl=en&ei=2G6ZTPbSEoPGsAOj0oGPDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CEUQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q&f=false
Pedals at that time were usually triangular (three places for your foot) or single sided, and these pedals look like a welded loop.  I have seen pictures of some reproduction boneshakers that came out of SE Asia in the 1990's, but have never seen one in the flesh.  I'll try to get some pictures of my (dis-assembled)  blacksmith-made boneshaker as a comparison in the next few days.  Hex head bolts were around in the 1870's, but not common.


----------



## davekingedits (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought some reproductions were made way back in the early 20th century? 

Pat


----------



## pelletman (Sep 22, 2010)

That is one of the ones from Asia, maybe 30 years ago.  When you have seen thousands of original old bikes and probably hundreds of original boneshakers,  you just know.  Probably worth the $500 it was offered for on Craigslist or ebay the past couple weeks.


----------



## walter branche (Sep 23, 2010)

if you compare this to an original michaux or dexter or any other type from the 1860;s,you will notice the fine craftsmanship on the early bikes ,,look at some photos of some original bikes ,, and compare the front end ,where the wheel is mounted ,also where it passes through the top of the front forks ,, ,, look at the pedals on an original bike they are works of art..check out the way the wheels are constructed ,on an original--you will see many differences in this bike that you have shown,,


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is a thread at the Wheelmen  on an absolutely stunning boneshaker:
http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1820&SearchTerms=museum,boneshaker
It's not mine,  but it's a great example of a state of the art original machine.  There were some cruder blacksmith made velocipedes as well, but they were all made with 1870 materials and methods.


----------



## walter branche (Sep 23, 2010)

that is true about the blacksmiths bikes, most were not able to be used ,they were what would be considered junk back in there day ,,.. i have looked at vintage bikes all over the world ,.. in private and public museums ,, and have never seen a home made boneshaker,that could be ridden ,, .most of the well made bikes are hard to use ,,. or ride ,,.. i will try to show my old boneshaker ,that is on display at the pedaling history museum in buffalo ,,,they are fantastic pieces of metal massaging


----------



## chris crew (Sep 23, 2010)

The bolts made me suspicious too. Other than that, all I can say is "owww . . .my 'roids!"


----------



## pelletman (Sep 24, 2010)

We have a blacksmith made hiwheel that I have ridden in the past.


----------



## davekingedits (Sep 25, 2010)

How about this one, which is currently on eBay?  It's item number 290478872998. It does have a few blacksmith-like touches, like the little curl above the back wheel.  I also didn't see any obvious modern welds.  But what do I know?

David


----------



## pelletman (Sep 26, 2010)

Appears to be a crude original.


----------

